

What does your taste in music say about your personality? - RyanMcGreal
http://www.musicandpersonality.com/

======
movix
Hopefully a lot, which is what the article seems to say.

Now I feel encouraged to build that 'dating based on your favourite music'
website we've been thinking about.

<http://www.movix.co.uk/muzixs.jpg>

~~~
mariana
Pretty cool mockup... Have you been able to develop that idea? I like the idea
and I would like to help developing a site like this.

------
acg
For me this is nonsense, there were always people who had broad interest in
all music and I think the identity with a particular style of music is partly
marketing and partly inhibition. Many people I know have all styles of music,
especially since the arrival of MP3.

It seems to me anyone who feels that a genre of music defines them needs to be
in a band, or to relax.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I like some of most types of music, pop ballads, punk, metal, classical, ska,
reggae, RnB, soul, some jazz but don't actually listen to much music as I
can't afford to buy it. I was wondering which category I fit in. I don't like
all music, nor do I know enough of the technical details to recognise high
technique. Friends who are in to music think I have no taste - if it sounds
good I'll listen to it.

I do have absolutely no sense of rhythm and as a general theme complex
rhythms, like experimental jazz, don't sit well with me.

~~~
snitko
No offends, but nothing to be proud of. Have you thought of taking some basic
musical training and learning to play an instrument? I think it really helps
to develop the musical taste and helps to understand and enjoy music deeper,
which improves your life in many ways.

------
lamby
With luck, the site will check their Referers and see this popular comment
complaining about the use of images instead of text.

------
alanthonyc
I believe for the most part that the effect of music is as a trigger for
memories.

Most people enjoy the songs they heard growing up (especially during their
formative teens) because the songs remind them of those times.

In large part, your taste in music is a reflection of the culture in which you
grew up.

~~~
scott_s
And when people discover new music as adults?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
I'll be honest: most of the new music I like sounds a lot like the music I was
listening to in the early 1980s. :)

